# Dallas police offers shot at rally for recent shooting victims



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2016)

> *Shots fired during downtown Dallas rally, 2 officers reportedly wounded*
> 
> Two police officers have reportedly been wounded after shots were fired in downtown Dallas during a rally and march Thursday night.
> 
> ...



Because the best way to protest against police brutality against minorities and call for greater accountability and reform on behalf of law enforcement is to *shoot at the police*, amirite?!


----------



## Atlas (Jul 7, 2016)

Eye for an eye...

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 7, 2016)

Some people are actually praising this holy shit let's just all shoot at each other and end it. Seems to be the logic these people are using

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 7, 2016)

2 dudes got shot up in cold blood on camera and with the history cops and whites have they were gonna be let off, so of course you gonna see people be happy this shit happened. Marching doesn't work, neither does praying so this will ease their pain. The thing with this though is that it screams setup. With cops being shot so soon it's no longer about the black dudes that got shot any more. It's turned from sympathizing with lost black lives to lost cops lives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 7, 2016)

Legit wouldn't be surprised if this was Loretta Lynch with a sniper rifle.

Anyway the left exposes its true colors in reaction to this. I wish cops would stop enforcing the inner city so they can live with the result.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Soca (Jul 7, 2016)

smh


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2016)

Apparently there's two shooters - one is down, one is cornered in a building. Both police and protestors have been shot.


----------



## Soca (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, there's all kinds of mishmash of info right now. ABC is reporting that four officers have been shot, one of them died and the others not life-threatening.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 7, 2016)

Up to 9 wounded so far. Damnit... Officers need to pull thru.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2016)

This is claiming ten officers shot, three dead.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2016)

Not justifying this as this doesn't help the cause but the fact is if Justice isn't serve to those bad cops then more frustration sets in and more innocent cops get hurt.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2016)

The deterioration of race relations in our country is definitely a major part of president Obamas legacy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jul 7, 2016)

BLM is officially a domestic terrorist organization

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2016)

Dallas is one of the few nice big cities in our country.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2016)

The whole world is fucked ain't it? Worst part is with all the shit that goes on daily, its all starting to feel routine. This will help nobody and is only going to make finding a solution harder for all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenrol (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2016)

Fourth officer just died.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

gully


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

> Tonight it appears that two snipers shot ten police officers from elevated positions during the protest/rally. Three officers are deceased, two are in surgery and three are in critical condition.
> 
> An intensive search for suspects is currently underway. No suspects are in custody at this time. We ask that any citizen with information regarding the shootings tonight call 214-671-3485.
> 
> We will provide more information once it is available. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers tonight.



From the official Facebook page.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

bahaha they think


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> bahaha they think




Yeah, s'all super funny, yo.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2016)

Holy shit I was just about to head to bed, fuck whoever isn't going to let me get a comfy night sleep.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

The dude they suspect is in the crowd when shots went off

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently, the guy they suspected already handed over his gun, so I think we can clear that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Apparently, the guy they suspected already handed over his gun, so I think we can clear that.



yep and there's the video I posted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2016)

Obviously, wrong and unjustified, and there are many factors at play for stoking such tensions to begin with. It's a shame, one factor is that good cops are suffering because bad cops and irrational 'blue shield' that should have had cops under the same scrutiny for murky circumstances surrounding civilian death that any other citizen would have. People in general have become frustrated at what seems to be a special exception, almost a license to kill certain PDs have across the country.

Additionally, there's BlackLivesMatter that have just done nothing but stoke deeper racial tensions by attacking whites and police as a whole. SJWs do not help here, the former being a branch of the latter, that have just fostered a sense of anti-white racism, which unfortunately, Pan-African and black nationalist groups have seized on. Feeding on the frustration of young blacks in particular, telling them that peaceful protest and demonstration is ineffectual and that they should instead embrace violence. Something which typically just ends up with them wantonly destroying their own communities, or going after people and cops that did nothing wrong.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Obviously, wrong and unjustified, and there are many factors at play for stoking such tensions to begin with. It's a shame, one factor is that good cops are suffering because bad cops and irrational 'blue shield' that should have had cops under the same scrutiny for murky circumstances surrounding civilian death that any other citizen would have. People in general have become frustrated at what seems to be a special exception, almost a license to kill certain PDs have across the country.
> 
> Additionally, there's BlackLivesMatter that have just done nothing but stoke deeper racial tensions by attacking whites and police as a whole. SJWs do not help here, the former being a branch of the latter, that have just fostered a sense of anti-white racism, which unfortunately, Pan-African and black nationalist groups have seized on. Feeding on the frustration of young blacks in particular, telling them that peaceful protest and demonstration is ineffectual and that they should instead embrace violence. Something which typically just ends up with them wantonly destroying their own communities, or going after people and cops that did nothing wrong.


If there's anyone left in BLM that has some basic common sense, they should be immediately condemning this shooting. Might be able to save some of the public goodwill over Sterling and Castile's deaths that's now been squandered thanks to this fuckstick.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

They're now saying it's 11 officers, four dead, and one civilian has also been wounded.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The deterioration of race relations in our country is definitely a major part of president Obamas legacy.


Only because it drew the racists out of hiding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2016)

Good Cops better start calling out those
Bad cops


----------



## Wilykat (Jul 8, 2016)

So I guess the conventional justice doesn't work so someone has to kill random cops?


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

On ccn they playing a video. A cop tried to shoot the guy from the back and got shot point blank.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Alita (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The deterioration of race relations in our country is definitely a major part of president Obamas legacy.



No it's a part of the legacy of American policing. And how bad it continues to be today towards people of color.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 8, 2016)

You don't have to support the idea of "no justice, no peace", but you better fucking believe it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Four people altogether, they believe they were all working together.

EDIT: Misunderstood what he said in the interview, thought it sounded like they had four people interviewed - but there were two people in a car they found, one other, and one that is currently holed up in a garage apparently?


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Good Cops better start calling out those
> Bad cops



This is what I'm saying. Good cops unequivocally defend scum cops and its fucking annoying. We know the us police system is corrupt as fuck and abuses those cops who speak out against corrupt officials so the entire blame isn't on them.

Anyways, fuck peace and civil discourse in this particular instance. Sometimes violence is necessary to accomplish your goals.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2016)

Footage of the shooter executing an officer.
Based off the way he moves and handles his gun, looks like he's trained.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Cubey said:


> This is what I'm saying. Good cops unequivocally defend scum cops and its fucking annoying. We know the us police system is corrupt as fuck and abuses those cops who speak out against corrupt officials so the entire blame isn't on them.
> 
> Anyways, fuck peace and civil discourse in this particular instance. Sometimes violence is necessary to accomplish your goals.



This is Mega-level stupid to support this.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> This is Mega-level stupid to support this.



I disagree.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2016)

The ultimate irony is that the Dallas PD has been on the forefront regarding greater reform and accountability among LEOs. If this was a deliberate attack on police, they pretty much destroyed whatever "justification" they had.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2016)

>people will support this

:disgust


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The deterioration of race relations in our country is definitely a major part of president Obamas legacy.



Always blame the black guy and not the certain hatred that was kept alive via use of Southern Strategy.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2016)

Someone is streaming the police negotiating with the suspect in a parking garage. 

Hopefully they can capture this sick fuck.


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Smh

This is wrong. I fear for the US.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2016)

Stream of the standoff at a Dallas parking garage. 

Guy yelled that "the end is near" and claims that there are bombs in the building.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2016)

The problem that I'm seeing is this seems to be an extremely well-orchestrated, planned, and executed attack. 

Too much so to plan in the span of 24 hours. 

What I'm implying by this, is that I don't think this attack was a reaction to the two recent shootings.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

>people supporting this
Not suprising given how this the very same Section where Blowhards like Chyldra and Mael are seen as "Pragmatics"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2016)

bombs confirmed

Yeah this isn't a reactionary shooting to the recent news, this was huge planned out shooting.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2016)

Dallas PD said there were 3 to 4 for people involved. The police chief literally said that they used triangulated fire to setup a killzone. It's reasonable to assume that they have been planning this for a while, and the protests just gave them an opportunity to act. Between the skill, planning, and end of days talk, I really want to know who these shooters are.


----------



## k2nice (Jul 8, 2016)

In a way, Barack Obama provoked this to happen. He went on National Television listing statistics stating that the minorities of this country are more likely to be targeted by the police. It was viewed by 60 million black people as the leader of our country, the person the minorities look up to the most as "these are the people who are targeting you more likely than not, because of the way you look". He neglected to state the statistics that include social upbrings, education, pennilessness, and miscreants; the reason they are doomed to be perceived this way.The statistics he just layed has unintentionally lead to 4 racials to take matters into their own hands and killed cops. The domino effect this could potential cause is socially crippling and the first piece has fallen.  

I refuse to believe, he and his team were oblivious to the ripple effect this could cause. He just provoked a chunk of america to act out on the people trying to protect them and we are currently seeing the effects.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> In a way, Barack Obama provoked this to happen.



This statement alone didn't make you really think before clicking the post button?

So speaking about statistics and past police history and minorities within the US caused all this to happen?

Or Idk...maybe the history itself?


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

This will be a good thread


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Also didn't see if mentioned but confirmed, five dead now.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> In a way, Barack Obama provoked this to happen. He went on National Television listing statistics stating that the minorities of this country are more likely to be targeted by the police. It was viewed by 60 million black people as the leader of our country, the person the minorities look up to the most as "these are the people who are targeting you more likely than not, because of the way you look". He neglected to state the statistics that include social upbrings, education, pennilessness, and miscreants; the reason they are doomed to be perceived this way.The statistics he just layed has unintentionally lead to 4 racials to take matters into their own hands and killed cops. The domino effect this could potential cause is socially crippling and the first piece has fallen.
> 
> I refuse to believe, he and his team were oblivious to the ripple effect this could cause. He just provoked a chunk of america to act out on the people trying to protect them and we are currently seeing the effects.



Maybe this is all part of his master plan to ban guns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Deleted tweet from Joe Walsh.

Later tweet he also calls the suspects as "two uneducated black thugs."


----------



## k2nice (Jul 8, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Maybe this is all part of his master plan to ban guns.


Banning the tools we need to protect ourselves. Think about what happens when things are banned, we just figure out a way to get them some other way. When the prohibition happened, we made alcohol in our homes, we buy illegal drugs from dealers. Guns are gonna find a way into the country and be available to all the wrong people and disarming are the people who want to protect themselves is the wrong way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Deleted tweet from Joe Walsh.
> 
> Later tweet he also calls the suspects as "two uneducated black thugs."



He backtracked quick as fuck


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> He backtracked quick as fuck



Dude is shook as fuck right now.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

What a pussy


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

The man that turned himself in that police were looking for has been released, completely innocent.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> He backtracked quick as fuck



Yes. OBAMA and BLM are responsible  for COPS getting killed


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The deterioration of race relations in our country is definitely a major part of president Obamas legacy.





k2nice said:


> In a way, Barack Obama provoked this to happen




Shut up. Just do everyone a favor and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow so much things happened recently. Two men killed by the police and now this revenge.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Wow so much things happened recently. Two men killed by the police and now this revenge.



Many are saying this isn't even "revenge" - it's way too organize to have been planned in the span of a day.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jul 8, 2016)

lol who is that guy? He's so warped.


Anyways, yo I knew some dumb shit like this was going to happen. I knew it from the moment I watched those 2 police brutality videos this week. I feel like the average american is already angry due to many factors like healthcare,college,wealth inequality etc. Now add on a history of bad race relations, history of bad policing, tension over no gun control and shit is bound to blow. You also have a whole entire political party that is more than happy to add more flames to the racial fire. Shit is gunna have to start changing because Americans are growing more desperate every year.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Eh, trying to figure it out but some are saying there's actually six dead in all - five police officers, and one DART.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Normality said:


> lol who is that guy? He's so warped.
> 
> 
> Anyways, yo I knew some dumb shit like this was going to happen. I knew it from the moment I watched those 2 police brutality videos this week. I feel like the average american is already angry due to many factors like healthcare,college,wealth inequality etc. Now add on a history of bad race relations, history of bad policing, tension over no gun control and shit is bound to blow. You also have a whole entire political party that is more than happy to add more flames to the racial fire. *Shit is gunna have to start changing because Americans are growing more desperate every year.*



We spew this rhetoric every time this shit happens and forget about it once the initial wave has died down, only start back up when it happens again several months later.

How do we change anything? And this is a serious question for anyone itt. How do we change _a single thing_? Please tell me because I genuinely do not know.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Reports claiming the shooter involved in the shoot-out has killed himself.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

they fucking with dudes man, talkin bout him getting an attorney n shit because his brother was suspected


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

QUICK, WE GOTTA CASH IN ON THIS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> In a way, Barack Obama provoked this to happen. He went on National Television listing statistics stating that the minorities of this country are more likely to be targeted by the police. It was viewed by 60 million black people as the leader of our country, the person the minorities look up to the most as "these are the people who are targeting you more likely than not, because of the way you look". He neglected to state the statistics that include social upbrings, education, pennilessness, and miscreants; the reason they are doomed to be perceived this way.The statistics he just layed has unintentionally lead to 4 racials to take matters into their own hands and killed cops. The domino effect this could potential cause is socially crippling and the first piece has fallen.
> 
> I refuse to believe, he and his team were oblivious to the ripple effect this could cause. He just provoked a chunk of america to act out on the people trying to protect them and we are currently seeing the effects.



What complete idiocy. This is why he can't win with psychos like this. No matter what he says on the issue, you will find a way to blame him. You already tie it with him because he dares show some empathy for not only officers but the grievances and fears blacks have in regard to law enforcement. You're fucking ridiculous.

You're applying your own dumb, knuckle-dragging tribal mentality on a guy that was expressing an understanding and empathy with the grievances many non-white individuals, particularly black and hispanics, have towards abusive law enforcement officials.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 8, 2016)

1, 2, 3, 4, I declare a race war.


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Are the majority of the officers that have been killed white?


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Since this is a huge threat not just towards the American public but police officers within the US, I wonder if any candidate will use this situation to gain appeal from who they gravitate towards.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

>Uncle Juans will justify this


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> Are the majority of the officers that have been killed white?



I think only three are known right now a - white man (Brent Thomas), a white woman (Misty McBride), and not sure about the third, posted above. His father is named Dylan Martinez, said his name was Patrick so I would assume his son's name is Patrick Martinez. But, that's presumptuous.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 8, 2016)

Is it too early to talk about gun control?


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

BLM is already talking about how much money Mark Hughes can get out of Dallas PD, so why not.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Is it too early to talk about gun control?



A lot of people sure did change their tune when the photos of the first (mistaken) suspect surfaced.

"WHY IS THIS GUY CARRYING THAT OUT IN THE OPEN?"

Texas permits open carry...I think it can be safely said this generally doesn't apply to blacks or anyone with distinctly brown skin.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> It was viewed by 60 million black people


Offtopic but Blacks are 42 Millions in the U S


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> Since this is a huge threat not just towards the American public but police officers within the US, I wonder if any candidate will use this situation to gain appeal from who they gravitate towards.



You don't have towonder. I'm already hearing trumps next speech


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 8, 2016)

How is providing statistics about police crime against minority provoking?
That is a hard fact and by burying our heads about it not happening will make minorities feel isolated. If anything Obama did a good thing to bring the discussion out in open. 
The shootings, as sad as they are, are unrelated to whatever Obama said. This is similar line of  reasoning like saying movies and video games are causing kids to become violent.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 8, 2016)

Trump 2016


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

ThunderCunt said:


> How is providing statistics about police crime against minority provoking?
> That is a hard fact and by burying our heads about it not happening will make minorities feel isolated. If anything Obama did a good thing to bring the discussion out in open.
> The shootings, as sad as they are, are unrelated to whatever Obama said. This is similar line of  reasoning like saying movies and video games are causing kids to become violent.



You know it's funny, I know of people that feel Obama hasn't done enough to speak out against racial inequalities specifically for blacks. But when he does, people suddenly feel as though he's vindictive against whites. There is no win/win.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> You know it's funny, I know of people that feel Obama hasn't done enough to speak out against racial inequalities specifically for blacks. But when he does, people suddenly feel as though he's vindictive against whites. There is no win/win.



It's almost like different people think different things.

I smell a conspriacy.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> You know it's funny, I know of people that feel Obama hasn't done enough to speak out against racial inequalities specifically for blacks. But when he does, people suddenly feel as though he's vindictive against whites. There is no win/win.



And if he sides with the whites he'll have to turn in his black card. Quite the catch 22.

Oh, hey. Rey is back.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> It's almost like different people think different things.
> 
> I smell a conspriacy.



*Conspiracy 

Since we're pointlessly being smartasses for whatever reason. 



Atlas said:


> And if he sides with the whites he'll have to turn in his black card. Quite the catch 22.
> 
> Oh, hey. Rey is back.



I like the stances he's taken in general to be honest in regards to racial problems within the United States. I think even he understands that if he were to be aggressively in support of minorities within the US, it could turn away chances for another President that isn't white for a long time.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

@Atlas  is a fat nerd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> *Conspiracy
> 
> Since we're pointlessly being smartasses for whatever reason.



No, it's a conspriacy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> No, it's a conspriacy.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 8, 2016)

Another day in the land of the free. I used to be shocked and appalled at these kinds of situations surrounding shootings but it's so frequent I've become jaded.

RIP the people who have passed away.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 8, 2016)

you americans are crazy and stupid

bad combination

I wouldn't feel safe living there, even as a handsome rich white man with a huge penis

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Itachі (Jul 8, 2016)

Disgusting. RIP.


----------



## Drake (Jul 8, 2016)

Unfortunate that it happened, but we all knew that something like this was inevitable. Very little has been done about police brutality, and this of course prompts people to take matters into their own hands when they see that protests are not working.

Still, killing innocent police officers is a terrible way to go about things and will probably turn a lot of people against the collective movement to stop police brutality.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Cops aren't innocent until proven dead. because how often are the court system going to make them responsible for their actions.

RIP Chris Dorner. Wish we could have all been brave like you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2016)

NaS said:


> Cops aren't innocent until proven dead. because how often are the court system going to make them responsible for their actions.
> 
> RIP Chris Dorner. Wish we could have all been brave like you.


----------



## k2nice (Jul 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What complete idiocy. This is why he can't win with psychos like this. No matter what he says on the issue, you will find a way to blame him. You already tie it with him because he dares show some empathy for not only officers but the grievances and fears blacks have in regard to law enforcement. You're fucking ridiculous.
> 
> You're applying your own dumb, knuckle-dragging tribal mentality on a guy that was expressing an understanding and empathy with the grievances many non-white individuals, particularly black and hispanics, have towards abusive law enforcement officials.



Here, let me make it simple for you. lets say you are playing tag, and the same people always get you. Obama pretty much pointed them out and said "Hey, he's the person that tags you the most". Not meant to be hostile but people took it that way. As an american apart of the minority race I feel as if he could of said different thing instead of laying down facts for uneducated people to take it to an extreme. 
He said cops target minorities more (3 times likely to get shot). So as a minority why wouldn't you feel frightened or intimidated of the very people protecting you.


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2016)

your acting like a black people being afraid of cops started only 8 years ago


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Every democrat politician in this country has blood on their hands this morning.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> Here, let me make it simple for you. lets say you are playing tag, and the same people always get you. Obama pretty much pointed them out and said "Hey, he's the person that tags you the most". Not meant to be hostile but people took it that way. As an american apart of the minority race I feel as if he could of said different thing instead of laying down facts for uneducated people to take it to an extreme.
> He said cops target minorities more (3 times likely to get shot). So as a minority why wouldn't you feel frightened or intimidated of the very people protecting you.


 let's say for instance that these insane Killers weirdest state they killed these police officers because of what Obama stated. That's still will not put Obama at fault. Not once did Obama call for any kind of police officers to be killed. So I do not understand how you get the assumption that it is Obama's fault in the first place that any of this took place. Not only this but you're ignoring the police brutality and history behind minorities within the United States to begin with.


----------



## k2nice (Jul 8, 2016)

Well also in the past 8 years, gay marriage was legalized, there's now a transgender bathroom, marijuana is being decriminalized, and muslims are being targeted more and more. All of this was a thing years ago, but they have gained more and more traction in the recent years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> muslims are being targeted more and more. .


Sure, sure.


----------



## k2nice (Jul 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> let's say for instance that these insane Killers weirdest state they killed these police officers because of what Obama stated. That's still will not put Obama at fault. Not once did Obama call for any kind of police officers to be killed. So I do not understand how you get the assumption that it is Obama's fault in the first place that any of this took place. Not only this but you're ignoring the police brutality and history behind minorities within the United States to begin with.


*
Not saying he said these things to purposely to start an uproar, just saying he should of choose his words more 
carefully. 

I refuse to believe he and his team were oblivious to the domino effect this could cause. He **may** have just provoked a chunk of america to act out on the people trying to protect them . By only vocalizing the anti-black statistics and neglecting to mention the statistics that include social upbrings, education, pennilessness, and miscreants; the reasons they are doomed to be perceived this way, he knocked down a domino and we are currently seeing the effects.

The more radical ones are killing people.

What if you had a garden and some of your plants are dying. Your neighbor tells you that rabbits are killing your prized plants. You are probably going to hate rabbits and do something to prevent it. More extreme people will start killing rabbits and leave the bodies there to make them an example.


And just think, this is over a sex offender who got shot while reaching for a gun, and an officer doing his job but pulling the trigger far to many times. The whole thing is just terrible.

I wonder how much shit this will get.*


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 8, 2016)

ITT: Obama is responsible for every bad thing happening ever.

In related news, the Beatles caused Manson and V for Vendetta caused every 4chan raid ever.

Remember when 'thanks Obama' used to be a snarky meme. Well, we reached peak ultrapartisan politics, where the other side is responsible for everything every crazy guy out there does. Though I have yet to see the 'Dems have blood on their hands' people spewing the same vitriol over repubs when minorities are targeted.

edit: Oh, and for a kicker we get the 'Obama should have known that black people lack the impulse control to handle statistics. It was very inappropriate to voice the truth to these primitives'. The cafe is on fire today


----------



## Itachі (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azula (Jul 8, 2016)

Murica gonna murica. 

But how can anyone blame Obama for this?


----------



## k2nice (Jul 8, 2016)

-Azula- said:


> Murica gonna murica.
> 
> But how can anyone blame Obama for this?


He words were interpreted that way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

I blame the media.  I don't think events like this would explode so much without a boost from them.

People in low income areas are more likely to be shot.  African Americans on average have lower living wages.  I think that explains a lot of these incidents.  And of course there are some racist cops nationwide.  There are also too many lunatic cops with anger issues.  But I still respect cops for the most part; they have chosen a really dangerous profession.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jul 8, 2016)

-Azula- said:


> Murica gonna murica.
> 
> But how can anyone blame Obama for this?


Race relations were much better in this country when he first took office, its been all downhill since he took sides in the Trayvon Martin case, and now every time a cop shoots a black guy he has to open his fucking mouth. Most racially divisive president ever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2016)

not to be a fedora tipping shitlord but anyone who unironically blames the left/right/liberals/conservativesfor the wholesale responsibility of our country's socioeconomic issues is a fucking mindless idiot who has allowed the media to manipulate them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2016)

zato1 said:


> Yeah I'm actually surprised it took that long. If police feels like shooting ^ (use bro) and stomping ants is roughly equivalent in terms of consequences, they'll keep stomping ^ (use bro), and feel really good about it. Perhaps even fap to it.
> 
> Stop fooling yourselves believing there could be another outcome when live footage of cold blood murders didn't make any difference.
> 
> If more police & white get shot back, perhaps they'll start thinking twice before pulling the trigger. This is law of nature, action and reaction. No kid will ever feel remorse for killing ants, and no kid will mess with an angry cat.



yea the fear of cops getting shot is gonna make them LESS trigger happy 

bravo

u clearly have no understanding of anything


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2016)

RIP to the cops who lost their lives and prayers for the families of victims.

Damn shame.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't blame the media or the left entirely.  I think that there are a lot of passive racists in the United States; and in every country.  The left and the media aren't responsible for those people.

Obama won the presidency pretty easily, right?  But something like 48% of the country didn't want him and voted against him.  Has he ever tried to sway any of these people and convince them that they should have voted for him?  Has his government ever tried to pass any legislation that someone on the right might like or support? No.  Obama ignored half of the country for eight years.  And as a result, a lot of the racists I mentioned are no longer passive.  And the extreme arm of the left is meeting force with force.

It really is a terrible situation.  I wouldn't want to be the next president; that's for sure.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 8, 2016)

zato1 said:


> You don't get it man, as a kid did you never stomp on ants? ever felt bad about it?
> *white were feeling like killing ^ (use bro) and stomping on ants was roughly the same deal, can't u see
> the momentum created by unpunished murders known to all, only a reality check like this one could contain it*


as a white person I can tell you this is exactly how I feel every day of my life


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

as tragic as this is it was bound to happen. surprised it even took this long for some loon to finally snap. i just hope that white nationalist militias don't get triggered and go full blown huntin for deer mode on blacks in response.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> as a white person I can tell you this is exactly how I feel every day of my life


i respect you doubling down for the memes


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 8, 2016)

Parallax said:


> i respect you doubling down for the memes


eh the nonon was there to imply I was mocking the severe retardation not following through with my racism memes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> eh the nonon was there to imply I was mocking the severe retardation not following through with my racism memes.


Gotta keep those black ants down.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> Here, let me make it simple for you. lets say you are playing tag, and the same people always get you. Obama pretty much pointed them out and said "Hey, he's the person that tags you the most". Not meant to be hostile but people took it that way. As an american apart of the minority race I feel as if he could of said different thing instead of laying down facts for uneducated people to take it to an extreme.
> He said cops target minorities more (3 times likely to get shot). So as a minority why wouldn't you feel frightened or intimidated of the very people protecting you.



That's a statistical fact. You are getting on his case just for stating a fact, and like so many stupid people, thinking in these false absolutes. As if criticizing bad cops means to condemn the entire force, or as if offering sympathy for the unease law-abiding blacks feel towards cops means he's inciting race. Like I said, with people like you, he can't win. No matter what he says it won't be satisfactory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2016)

k2nice said:


> Well also in the past 8 years, gay marriage was legalized, there's now a transgender bathroom, marijuana is being decriminalized, and muslims are being targeted more and more. All of this was a thing years ago, but they have gained more and more traction in the recent years.



DESTRUCTION OF TRADITIONAL VALUES.

You're fucking ignorant.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

zato1 said:


> i pity these poor whitey, more slaughters ahead for sure
> in africa even fucking lions know not to mess with the masai warriors


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

zato1 said:


> once in a while you got to purge the bad blood, humans are born for war, they can't handle peace for long, they just can't enjoy peace without the casual bloodshed
> 
> so get over it and get ready for there will be blood, lot of blood
> 
> and if you're going to report my post don't waste your time ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i'm no american so this is foreign stuff to me and i say what i want about it, so fuck off fbi and co


t. Armchair LARPer redditor


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 8, 2016)

Man, you know there are people out there itching to retaliate at blacks for this. This simply isn't over.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2016)

Welp.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

they still ain't take this dude's picture down


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 8, 2016)

Gonna go out on a limb here an say he was influenced by black supremacists. Extreme liberalism generating home grown terrorists.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

Alright who changed the title?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2016)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Gonna go out on a limb here an say he was influenced by black supremacists. Extreme liberalism generating home grown terrorists.



Black nationalism has been on the slight uptick, and yeah, SJW types have not helped out in reducing it at all. When you introduce more anti-white rhetoric on top of a lack of accountability for one's prejudices, all this on top a brewing resentment that exists in many of these communities, and then the black nationalists and Pan-Africanists swoop in and feed them more extreme rhetoric, you're going to have problems.

At the same time...our complete and utter failure to actually address legitimate grievances does drive people into their arms as well. This is why NOI was so prominent during the middle half of the 20th century.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Black nationalism has been on the slight uptick, and yeah, SJW types have not helped out in reducing it at all. When you introduce more anti-white rhetoric on top of a lack of accountability for one's prejudices, all this on top a brewing resentment that exists in many of these communities, and then the black nationalists and Pan-Africanists swoop in and feed them more extreme rhetoric, you're going to have problems.
> 
> At the same time...our complete and utter failure to actually address legitimate grievances does drive people into their arms as well. This is why NOI was so prominent during the middle half of the 20th century.



I agree. 

The problem now is that thanks to social media, 24 hr news cycles people are being bombarded with divisive messages regarding race, and colleges are breeding grounds for anti white, anti men, anti west anything which will all culminate in something horrible happening down the line. White supremacist/gun nut militias are probably salivating due to this shooting. It was clearly racially motivated, the gunman was a black soldier, meaning that the race wars some have always wanted had a little preview yesterday. 

I just hope sane minds can prevail here, the fire has been lit and it is heading for a mountain of powder kegs.


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

hunting season is approaching.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Pliskin said:


> In related news, the Beatles caused Manson


That actually has some truth to it.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

where's the suspects they had in custody?


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jul 8, 2016)

I can't help but get the feeling this is a distraction for other more devious actions taking place while the media focuses on this.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> I can't help but get the feeling this is a distraction for other more devious actions taking place while the media focuses on this.



Currently it's doing one good job of distracting away from the recently deceased black cats. Now that we see it was possibly a militant black dude that killed the cops there's gonna be way more focus on that and what we should do to stop this from happening and trust the methods will involve black people changing, not the law.


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

zato1 said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) degenerate weak whitey ass, going to enjoy so much watching you getting murdered by true Warriors.


...u sure u wanna bring a glock to a ar-15 fight?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 8, 2016)

Idiots. The last way to get accountability for your black lives matter horse shit is to bring the hand reaching into the fire to save you. Tired of fuckers hating the police like it's cool. Sorry, but most cops are good, honest, hard working people like everyone else. Unfortunately, like every profession, you get some trolls, useless fucks, ignorant fucks, and veterans long last their expectations date. 

. Dumb reject shooting on the cops. Can't let the normal black folk protest peacefully, albeit annoying where nothing changes...

Tired of this shit enough I am almost willing to become an America citizen and run for office!!!!


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

still wanna know this.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 8, 2016)

I know the police have done wrong, but this isn't the way to go. Don't fight fire with fire smh


----------



## Garcher (Jul 8, 2016)

zato1 said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) degenerate weak whitey ass, going to enjoy so much watching you getting murdered by true Warriors.



Blacks declaring "war" on whites sounds like a pretty stupid idea 

whose dupe are you?


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I know the police have done wrong, but this isn't the way to go. Don't fight fire with fire smh



word, sing with me


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

This thread is going to be awesome


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I know the police have done wrong, but this isn't the way to go. Don't fight fire with fire smh


Why if my flames burn stronger and cancel yours out.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Don't make jokes about good people losing their lives you America Punk.


No.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jul 8, 2016)

zato1 said:


> typical degenerate whitey weakling
> instead of fighting like a proud warrior, trying to win by politics
> you & i should meet, i'll teach you deeply what it is to be a man




All this talk about warriors and being a man yet, I'm sure you're just a little bitch in real life who hides behind a keyboard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I know the police have done wrong, but this isn't the way to go. Don't fight fire with fire smh


Well fighting fire with a bouquet of roses hasn't exactly cooled the flames either  . It was only a matter time before relations with the police  escalated to this point .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well fighting fire with a bouquet of roses hasn't exactly cooled the flames either  . It was only a matter time before relations with the police  escalated to this point .



When cops out here feeding burger king to killers how much more peaceful people expecting blacks to be? Really. Years on years it's just, pray this, forgive that, stay docile "there's always a better way". It's exhausting to just keep your head down.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle aren't you a Black Hispanic in Canada?


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

You're horribly misinformed 

I'm black trini-canadian, I'm not hispanic.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> When cops out here feeding burger king to killers how much more peaceful people expecting blacks to be? Really. Years on years it's just, pray this, forgive that, stay docile "there's always a better way". It's exhausting to just keep your head down.


And yet the only purpose Micah Johnson fulfilled last night was to further entrench and polarize the debate rather than convince people on _both_ sides of the issue to take a step back and reflect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

related
not related

interesting still


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

the ease and efficiency with which he took that officers life was unsettling...


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Mali said:


> the ease and efficiency with which he took that officers life was unsettling...



He's military ain't he? Shit is natural to him I guess.




Kagekatsu said:


> And yet the only purpose Micah Johnson fulfilled last night was to further entrench and polarize the debate rather than convince people on _both_ sides of the issue to take a step back and reflect.



Why both sides gotta reflect?


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> He's military ain't he? Shit is natural to him I guess.



damn. had no idea. makes perfect sense though, he looked like he had some sort of military training. poor guy had no chance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

Mali said:


> the ease and efficiency with which he took that officers life was unsettling...


Probably because it is that easy. Officer is a human like anyone else.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> And yet the only purpose Micah Johnson fulfilled last night was to further entrench and polarize the debate rather than convince people on _both_ sides of the issue to take a step back and reflect.


Oh, _now _it's time to step back in reflect? Tell me, how many defenseless victims  will have to be unjustly murdered for reflection to be completed ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Can't believe we got a mod here supporting this mass-murder.  And that it's _*not*_ Mega.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Can't believe we got a mod here supporting this mass-murder.  And that it's _*not*_ Mega.



would you prefer me to say this, sir


I ain't fully supporting murder, but I understand the reasoning enough not to be upset about it. That's all there is to say about my stance.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> You're horribly misinformed
> 
> I'm black trini-canadian, I'm not hispanic.


Sorry I thought Trinidad was spanish because of its location


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Nah It's a west indian country. Mostly black and indian in there sprinkled with spanish and asian.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2016)

The loss of innocent lives is something that upsets me. At the end of the day, people who are just doing their job are on the receiving end of the frustration that has festered over time. It's not rightthat more families have to get ruined.

I think this incident shows why it is so important that people are truly equal under the law. A big part of justice system is curbing people's desire to take the law into their own hand. 

When the cops are indiscreet in their killings, but escape punishment, the picture that they're above the law is painted. Those affected will treat it as a confrontation they need to tackle and it will become and Us vs Them with no regard for the people in the middle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I ain't fully supporting murder, but I understand the reasoning enough not to be upset about it. That's all there is to say about my stance.



Yes, the brilliant reasoning of killing innocent people in response to innocent people being killed.  No one loses that exchange.

I could understand the reasoning of specifically killing cops who get away with murder, mind you; however, people who do things like this - and those who support it - are just violent assholes who are as bad or worse than those they claim to be fighting.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jul 8, 2016)

It would make more sense for the Dallas shooters to murder the cops that killed Alton Sterling and Philando Castile.
Can't just blindly kill Police officers that haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Wonder which one of you this is.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2016)

Actions aside, what should be taken away from this is the causality that lead to it. But of course, the sheeple will focus on the fact he killed 5 innocents and retroactively ignore the toxic culture in America that lead to it. Wouldn't surprise me if this guy was brainwashed or put up to do this to turn public sentiment and make people sympathetic to police again. And of course the shooter is killed once again before he can be apprehended so we will never hear from the horse's own mouth. lol.


----------



## Easley (Jul 8, 2016)

What did they hope to achieve by killing 5 police officers? Was there a plan, a goal...something other than revenge? One suspect in custody "wanted to kill white people", especially white police. Shooting yourself in the foot comes to mind. Race relations will get worse, not better.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 8, 2016)

Punished Pathos said:


> It would make more sense for the Dallas shooters to murder the cops that killed Alton Sterling and Philando Castile.
> Can't just blindly kill Police officers that haven't done anything wrong.


Enough people feel that their own kind are blindly killed by police for doing nothing wrong. Or, for doing nothing worthy of an execution. The difference being citizens who lash out against police are always held responsible.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Takahashi said:


> Yes, the brilliant reasoning of killing innocent people in response to innocent people being killed.  No one loses that exchange.
> 
> I could understand the reasoning of specifically killing cops who get away with murder, mind you; however, people who do things like this - and those who support it - are just violent assholes who are as bad or worse than those they claim to be fighting.



You're not wrong, but again, I can't fully sympathize when barely anyone sympathizes with us. It's not fair for us to always be the bigger person in these situations.



Suzuku said:


> Actions aside, what should be taken away from this is the causality that lead to it. But of course, the sheeple will focus on the fact he killed 5 innocents and retroactively ignore the toxic culture in America that lead to it.



That's what I've been saying, it's a distraction.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah i really cant stand some of yous in here. Anybody with a brain could have seen shit like this was bound to happen and its going to get worse. You cant sit on an issue for DECADES and then expect shit to be rosy


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2016)

These idiots on CNN basically just implied smartphones are bad because they're showing people too much unfiltered truth. lmao here comes the elites' push to regulate smartphones and how people use the internet, "for our own protection". These dumbasses always talk about not politicizing issues like this and yet they always do it in their second breath. Middle finger to all these hacks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

And Obama again taking the "Don't blame the shooters, blame the guns" stance.


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> And Obama again taking the "Don't blame the shooters, blame the guns" stance.



A link to this?


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> These idiots on CNN basically just implied smartphones are bad because they're showing people too much unfiltered truth. lmao here comes the elites' push to regulate smartphones and how people use the internet, "for our own protection". These dumbasses always talk about not politicizing issues like this and yet they always do it in their second breath. Middle finger to all these hacks.



The patriots were right, we need Arsenal Gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

So to prove their point instead of going after one of the more corrupt police departments, they decided to open fire on the most progressive, transparent, and open police department in the country where officers were protesting _with_ BLM, taking pictures and videos together.  But nah, man, a pig is a pig is a pig. You all deserve each other.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> And Obama again taking the "Don't blame the shooters, blame the guns" stance.


Obama is always talking about how issues are complex and there are not easy answers to them, and yet when it comes to shootings he decides to take the most simplistic and largely irrelevant route of always pushing un control. Taking away the guns solves absolutely nothing other than making people sitting ducks from the people who will do anything to get their hands on them. Not to mention making shit illegal in this country has worked out soooo well in the past (prohibition, war on drugs, certain assault rifles RIGHT NOW). The root problem of all of this are deep ideological, racial, and theological divides that will take generations to fix, and Obama constantly boiling shit down to guns just because they're the tools people use to accomplish this shit isn't helping anything. How much sense does it make to take the guns from people but leave it with the motherfuckers who are shooting us? That guy in the car could have had a fucking a knife and the cop would have still shot him. Obama needs to be focusing on the thought warfare that is occurring in this country and around the world, not on weapons that he and the CIA give out to terrorists overseas.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> So to prove their point instead of going after one of the more corrupt police departments, they decided to open fire on the most progressive, transparent, and open police department in the country where officers were protesting _with_ BLM, taking pictures and videos together.  But nah, man, a pig is a pig is a pig. You all deserve each other.


Supporting a hate group, those poor uninformed cops and they died for it too


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jul 8, 2016)

Zhariel said:


> Enough people feel that their own kind are blindly killed by police for doing nothing wrong. Or, for doing nothing worthy of an execution. The difference being citizens who lash out against police are always held responsible.



Yes, I understand that all to well as I'm a black male that resides in Chicago . I just think that its stupid to lash out against random cops that have done nothing. 



Jubilee said:


> And Obama again taking the "Don't blame the shooters, blame the guns" stance.



Sad part is that Obama may get away with it due to the shooter having military experience and likely having certification that grants him the ability to own certain firearms.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> So to prove their point instead of going after one of the more corrupt police departments, they decided to open fire on the most progressive, transparent, and open police department in the country where officers were protesting _with_ BLM, taking pictures and videos together.  But nah, man, a pig is a pig is a pig. You all deserve each other.


This is part of why I wouldn't be surprised if this was just a set up to turn public opinion and sentiment back in favor of police. Timing is too perfect and the logic behind it doesn't even add up. If revenge was the guys' goal he should have went after the police who did the killings. This guy basically tried to be a real life Punisher but was a dumbass at doing it.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

You're doing too much but I can posts extremist too bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 8, 2016)

Punished Pathos said:


> Yes, I understand that all to well as I'm a black male that resides in Chicago . I just think that its stupid to lash out against random cops that have done nothing.



I agree, but I doubt these people even have an ounce of faith that good change will come for them. And I don't know if I can blame them for that belief.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> You're not wrong, but again, I can't fully sympathize when barely anyone sympathizes with us.



I think continuing that "us vs them" mentality is a mistake.  Many sympathize, and these issues are becoming much more widely condemned by the general population.  It far outstrips the number of people who let cops get away with murder.  To continue to believe you have no allies outside of your own race is just going to create distance with people who would otherwise be on your side.  Moreover, forcing that division yourself will just create more animosity with your opposition when there is the potential to persuade them. 



> It's not fair for us to always be the bigger person in these situations.



Of course not, but it's because there's a problem in the first place that it isn't fair.  That's just what you have to deal with if you want things to change.  13% of the population can't win a "war", so to act on violence at all is starting a fight you can't win while simultaneously devaluing your own words.  No one wants to listen to what a mass murderer thinks of how to improve the country, so why should anyone listen to those who support them?  Change is slow by default which is only made slower by things like this.

I don't know what the solution is, but it sure as hell isn't this, nor is it a mentality of indifference or celebration.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> You're horribly misinformed
> 
> I'm black trini-canadian, I'm not hispanic.


Sing song accent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Supporting a hate group, those poor uninformed cops and they died for it too



At least we know who the _true_ better people are.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> You're doing too much but I can posts extremist too bruh


I need to join that shit. Bet I can improve my troll game ten fold and come back here a legend.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 8, 2016)

I hope every single person here can never get a job in their life.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> I hope every single person here can never get a job in their life.


Fuck the police bro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jul 8, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> I hope every single person here can never get a job in their life.



If only you showed that reaction to people saying Tamir Rice deserved to die.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> The loss of innocent lives is something that upsets me. At the end of the day, people who are just doing their job are on the receiving end of the frustration that has festered over time. It's not rightthat more families have to get ruined.
> 
> I think this incident shows why it is so important that people are truly equal under the law. A big part of justice system is curbing people's desire to take the law into their own hand.
> 
> When the cops are indiscreet in their killings, but escape punishment, the picture that they're above the law is painted. Those affected will treat it as a confrontation they need to tackle and it will become and Us vs Them with no regard for the people in the middle.


Agreed, the worst part of it all is how these killings tends to be punished with a short suspension -- As if murdering black folk is a mere misdemeanor . And when peaceful protest has had less impact than a Kardashian story...

It shouldn't have gone this far in the first place and these violent acts symbolizes --  the hopelessness felt in a failed system .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 8, 2016)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> If only you showed that reaction to people saying Tamir Rice deserved to die.


I'd have the same reaction to anyone trying to glorify the death of innocents.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> This is part of why I wouldn't be surprised if this was just a set up to turn public opinion and sentiment back in favor of police. Timing is too perfect and the logic behind it doesn't even add up. If revenge was the guys' goal he should have went after the police who did the killings. This guy basically tried to be a real life Punisher but was a dumbass at doing it.



I doubt this attack was planned within 24 hours, it was too coordinated and had multiple parties, so it makes me doubt it was in retaliation to the recent news.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Takahashi said:


> I don't know what the solution is, but it sure as hell isn't this, nor is it a mentality of indifference or celebration.



Then good luck and support to the people with enough patience to find respect in a just manner.

I don't have that in me, I really don't.




Xiammes said:


> I doubt this attack was planned within 24 hours, it was too coordinated and had multiple parties, so it makes me doubt it was in retaliation to the recent news.



Speaking of those multiple parties, where are they? On the news they're still saying the cat was a lone shooter, they've yet to fully reveal the identities of the suspects they had in custody.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Lynch mob always wanting to lynch someone.  No surprise.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

It went from 

1 sniper
2 snipers
wrongly accused suspect
3 in custody one still on the loose
1 lone gunman who was blown up and now being blasted on the news. 

Not adding up


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

You real mad about this aren't you? Never shown this much attention to anyone regardless of race merciless killed by police. Fuck them pigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> It went from
> 
> 1 sniper
> 2 snipers
> ...


Them white folks will do whatever they can. I honestly think America needed something like this as a wake up call. It's going to happen again too.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> It went from
> 
> 1 sniper
> 2 snipers
> ...



This seems to be all we can go on.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 8, 2016)

"It's not the terror you need to fear, it's what the government does there after the terror that you need to fear". *-Punk Zebra*


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't know where the sentiment is that Obama is going after the "guns and not the attackers", but here is the article.

Still looking for other links.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2016)

NaS said:


> I need to join that shit. Bet I can improve my troll game ten fold and come back here a legend.


I like to see that


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

Atlas said:


> This seems to be all we can go on.



Then they at least need to release the identities of the suspects cuz they *still* have this dude's picture up


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Literally calling black people animals.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Literally calling black people animals.


All humans are apart of the animal kingdom dumbass. You're an animal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> "It's not the terror you need to fear, *it's what the government does there* after the terror that you need to fear". *-Punk Zebra*



What the government does where?

And is this really such a profound and groundbreaking notion that you feel the need to quote yourself?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2016)

And boom goes the dynamite...


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Haha right let a mf hop on with that bull


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 8, 2016)

Impressive how the left has turned this incited racist murder into a gun control and "poor black people they have it so hard" narrative in under 8 hours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 3


----------



## Detective (Jul 8, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Sing song accent



He also says three as tree


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Sing song accent





Detective said:


> He also says three as tree



bless


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 8, 2016)

Takahashi said:


> What the government does where?
> 
> And is this really such a profound and groundbreaking notion that you feel the need to quote yourself?



I'm talking The United States Corporation and is it a problem too you that I quoted myself? I think this this quote greatly applies to the current time we live in or do you disagree?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jul 8, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> Impressive how the left has turned this incited racist murder into a gun control and "poor black people they have it so hard" narrative in under 8 hours.



You saying this incident should have make Louisiana and Minnesota incidents go away? That's not how it works sweetie.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

> 2:20 p.m.
> 
> President Barack Obama has ordered flags lowered to half-staff to honor the 12 police officers and two civilians who were shot in an attack in Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> And boom goes the dynamite...



Wow 
What is even your point? This is equivalent to me recording and posting white kids who call me ^ (use bro) in Call of Duty.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> You saying this incident should have make Louisiana and Minnesota incidents go away? That's not how it works sweetie.



Someone should probably tell BLM then and the members here because they think this is the solution.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow
> 
> What is even your point? This is equivalent to me recording and posting white kids who call me ^ (use bro) in Call of Duty.



>Calling a terrorist a national hero is the equivalent of little kids saying mean things to you



Holy shit, your self-importance is so far off scale even Mega must be confounded.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm saying these aren't the people I'd take seriously . A good chunk of the people in your postings are minors looking for attention .


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

But if this was a white guy killing black cops, everyone here would be calling for his head.

But nah man, honkeys got it coming, fam.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 8, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> This is part of why I wouldn't be surprised if this was just a set up to turn public opinion and sentiment back in favor of police. Timing is too perfect and the logic behind it doesn't even add up. If revenge was the guys' goal he should have went after the police who did the killings. This guy basically tried to be a real life Punisher but was a dumbass at doing it.


I thought the same as well. Illuminati confirmed possibly? Lool


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

At least Dallas PD isn't as blindly ignorant and racist as you folks:


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Someone should probably tell BLM then and the members here because they think this is the solution.



Cops protected the protesters at Dallas you know. They were caught in the fire range you dumbass. Besides, Dylann Roof already shot up a black church to start a race war a year ago, remember? The same Blue Lives Matter movement thought it was attack on religion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2016)

Unfortunate in any case when a minority of a group who thinks they have to take violence into their own hands, ruins the point of a protest that is meaningful and necessary.

Its just shitty because now there will be no conversation about actual issues, just back and forth over who can be generalized the most.

Its either all police must be treated with cynicism, or blacks and people who represent black interests are all thugs and don't deserve to have a voice.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Black Superman. i need that as an avatar.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

>tfw the Cafe is supporting literally a Black Intifada

What the fuck happened


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> But if this was a white guy killing black cops, everyone here would be calling for his head.
> 
> But nah man, honkeys got it coming, fam.


 i'm sure the roles would be reversed if blacks hung over whites for around 400 years making them work hard for  acts such as    drinking from a cleaner fountain . I apologize if these days you feel oppressed .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 8, 2016)

They started it!


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Every democrat politician in this country has blood on their hands this morning.



Yes we clearly need more Walsh's.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

warning sent out to caribbean brehs tryna visit the US


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

*#SQUAD*


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

And just look at what your hero started.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> But if this was a white guy killing black cops, everyone here would be calling for his head.
> 
> But nah man, honkeys got it coming, fam.


Not many black cops to go hunting like that.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jul 8, 2016)

god, krory is so annoying. This guy found some of the most irrelevant people on the internet and posted their opinions as if they were important. I mean one guy had like 52 followers. who is listening to that guy besides apparently you and his other 52 followers? like what you prompted you to think that that was going to make your shitty argument more credible? LOL


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Find the news articles and stop posting twitter trash.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Find it yourself, the name is right there - I know you're in a rush to defend murderers but at least try to use your brain.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Go back to your safe space if you don't want your murderer heroes being called out.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Murder murder murder every last one


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Find it yourself, the name is right there - I know you're in a rush to defend murderers but at least try to use your brain.


As I thought. These are all just fabricated by the white man as scare tactics. Truth is once a white man gets shot by a black man, it's one of the most scariest things in the world. Your white minds can't handled how a white person got shot by a black man. It's cool.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Bannai said:


> Cubey why



wait have you been trolling this entire time?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2016)

I wonder if I say the phrase "Zombie Apocalypse" three times in a row, it'll happen.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> And just look at what your hero started.


damn shit really is triggering things


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Who here has been defending the murderor?


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

Krory are you genuinely trying to troll? Or are you honestly trying to make the point that the majority of African-Americans see this guy as a hero? People say crazy shit on twitter whenever a national tragedy happens. Look at the Orlando shooting, how many people were saying that guy did the world a favour?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm sure the roles would be reversed if blacks hung over whites for around 400 years making them work hard for  acts such as    drinking from a cleaner fountain . I apologize if these days you feel oppressed .



I've ALWAYS hated this rhetoric considering slavery predated that well into tribalist days where one group of Africans subjugated another, and that ultimately it was a white man's decision to liberate them.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

dude's been getting death threats


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2016)

that's fucked up 
reminds me of reddit's Boston bomber suspect


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh is that one of the suspects that turned out not to be the sniper?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

wat said:


> I've ALWAYS hated this rhetoric considering slavery predated that well into tribalist days where one group of Africans subjugated another, and that ultimately it was a white man's decision to liberate them.


Well let me be the first to thank them /sarcasm 

My point was that the  two races are treated differently due to the history they share. Is this old cycle in dire need of change? Absolutely, but that won't occur as long as this unjust system is tolerated .


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Oh is that one of the suspects that turned out not to be the sniper?



yep. 

They literally just took down his picture after having it up for hours after he was cleared innocent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well let me be the first to thank them /sarcasm
> 
> My point was that the  two races are treated differently due to the history they share. Is this old cycle in dire need of change? Absolutely, but that won't occur as long as this unjust system is tolerated .



Treated differently by racists. Don't generalize the main population.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

wat said:


> I've ALWAYS hated this rhetoric considering slavery predated that well into tribalist days where one group of Africans subjugated another, and that ultimately it was a white man's decision to liberate them.


Slavery wasn't even African though
Historicly every region in the world had its history of slavery


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

Slavery has always existed, white people just upped the anti on it to heights never seen before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

wat said:


> Treated differently by racists. Don't generalize the main population.



 where did I  say "all whites are racist " ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Since Krory thinks all African Americans are going apeshit on twitter .

It's still ok to leave your home , bro...


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 8, 2016)

Mali said:


> Slavery has always existed, white people just upped the anti on it to heights never seen before.


Blame the Portuguese for that


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 8, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> yep.
> 
> They literally just took down his picture after having it up for hours after he was cleared innocent.


oh wow. If I were him, I'd want the PD or Gov to compensate me


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2016)

The last twitt of one of the slain officers


----------



## Alita (Jul 8, 2016)

Ranger Samson said:


> Race relations were much better in this country when he first took office, its been all downhill since he took sides in the Trayvon Martin case, and now every time a cop shoots a black guy he has to open his fucking mouth. Most racially divisive president ever.



Race relations have never been good in this country. But it's not the fault of any one president or person. It's society as a whole. Specifically in regards to policing in this country. Stop playing politics all the fucking time and look at the bigger picture for a change.



Rukia said:


> Every democrat politician in this country has blood on their hands this morning.



You Trump supporters truly are the dumbest people on the planet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2016)

Wonder what Ja Rule thinks of this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2016)

NaS said:


> Wonder what Ja Rule thinks of this?


Your dick lips don't have the right to be using  Dave Chappelle jokes


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jul 9, 2016)

Krory never change. Also, this is a good thread.

One of my black co-workers was in full agreement with the entire endeavour. He even said that he would hunt down the policemen and kill them and their entire family. Tonight was quite insightful.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jul 9, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> Krory never change. Also, this is a good thread.
> 
> One of my black co-workers was in full agreement with the entire endeavour. He even said that he would hunt down the policemen and kill them and their entire family. Tonight was quite insightful.



Does that mean we can make threats against his family? Since you know, his family will back him up?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jul 9, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> Does that mean we can make threats against his family? Since you know, his family will back him up?


I find it more odd, we live in Canada and race relations against blacks aren't such a big thing here. I know he was being serious, but saying things, and doing things are completely different. I'll just leave it as a false threat.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2016)

I think Klad is being full of shit to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EJ (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah, he tries to stir the pot.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jul 9, 2016)

You both view me as a monkey, so even if I did make a point, you would disregard at as "LOL klad"


----------



## EJ (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't look at you as a monkey or that you're dumb.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> You both view me as a monkey, so even if I did make a point, you would disregard at as "LOL klad"


Oh? I don't recall Klad criticizing himself like that before.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> I don't look at you as a monkey or that you're dumb.



But I do!


----------



## stream (Jul 9, 2016)

So they sent in a robot holding a bomb to blow up the sniper.

I'm not going to cry over the sniper, but it might be reasonable to think for next time of nonlethal ways to take people into custody, like a tear gas grenade or something...?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2016)

Gas bombs can still kill if the dosage is off.


----------



## stream (Jul 9, 2016)

Of course, but there is merit in at least trying to take them alive.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jul 9, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh? I don't recall Klad criticizing himself like that before.


Perhaps it is frustration because I came in here with a legit story, only for it to be disregarded, because I'm full of shit apparently, even though I've never done something such as that before.


----------



## Toby (Jul 9, 2016)

stream said:


> I'm not going to cry over the sniper, but it might be reasonable to think for next time of nonlethal ways to take people into custody, like a tear gas grenade or something...?



What we need are drones for extracting high-value targets. Would be great to capture and retrieve people from the field. Or maybe just equip a drone with a tranquilliser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 9, 2016)

They used a fucking bomb disposal bot to blow up that black terrorist. How fucking awesome is that??


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 9, 2016)

wat said:


> *#BotLivesMatter*


*#BombDisposalBotLivesMatter
#JustUseBombsNextTime*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> They used a fucking bomb disposal bot to blow up that black terrorist. How fucking awesome is that??


He should have brought his anti- bomb bot.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jul 9, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> They used a fucking bomb disposal bot to blow up that black terrorist. How fucking awesome is that??



After I read that the first thing that came to mind was the movie Short Circut.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 9, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> Perhaps it is frustration because I came in here with a legit story, only for it to be disregarded, because I'm full of shit apparently, even though I've never done something such as that before.



Well...It's hard to trust someone that likes Gremmy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

I haven't been following the news.  But I'm shocked that people would continue to protest after what happened in Dallas Thursday night.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I haven't been following the news.  But I'm shocked that people would continue to protest after what happened in Dallas Thursday night.


Because they are secretly screaming in joy that those cops died.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

Do you know how bad things would be in some of these urban predominantly African American neighborhoods if there were no cops around?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> Because they are secretly screaming in joy that those cops died.



>secretly


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> Because they are secretly screaming in joy that those cops died.



>Secretly


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 9, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> I secretly think  Zy is a good looking guy


>secretly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

I read that a robot killed the shooter.  Unfortunately the robot does not look like Robocop and is a lot less cool looking than I imagined.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2016)

At least those five cops aren't coming back to life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I read that a robot killed the shooter.  Unfortunately the robot does not look like Robocop and is a lot less cool looking than I imagined.


At least it went in a bang along with that pathetic black terrorist.


----------



## stream (Jul 9, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> *#BombDisposalBotLivesMatter
> #JustUseBombsNextTime*


You're thirty years too late: 

TL;DR: Violent black liberation movement was bombed. 65 houses destroyed by fire. 5 children dead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I haven't been following the news.  But I'm shocked that people would continue to protest after what happened in Dallas Thursday night.


It's because they are degenerates.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 9, 2016)

This will definitely make the cops less likely to overreact to suspicious moments.
It's like they didn't have enough of a reason to be trigger happy, ffs!


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2016)

BLM is a terrorist organization. All associates of BLM and whoever is funding them should be identified as threats to the safety of the people of the United States, and executed as traitors to the nation. This whole mess is a mix of tragedy and escalated stupidity.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jul 9, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> It's because they are degenerates.



You seeing we forget about what happened in Louisiana and Minnesota?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 10, 2016)

Title: "Dallas police offers shot at rally"

Shouldn't it rather be: 
"Dallas police offer shot*s* at rally"?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 10, 2016)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> This will definitely make the cops less likely to overreact to suspicious moments.
> It's like they didn't have enough of a reason to be trigger happy, ffs!



I do find the lack of awareness on both sides disturbing. This kind of outrage is expected when we present the idea that a certain group is above reproach, particularly one with the history that law enforcement has with minority communities like the black community, and you see numbers of individuals killed under dubious circumstances.


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

@mr_shadow, are you still going to be giving a pass for blatant trolling?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 12, 2016)

Bill G said:


> BLM is a terrorist organization. All associates of BLM and whoever is funding them should be identified as threats to the safety of the people of the United States, and executed as traitors to the nation. This whole mess is a mix of tragedy and escalated stupidity.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> @mr_shadow, are you still going to be giving a pass for blatant trolling?


Yes because he's too focus on what the fuck goes on in the convo thread instead of doing his job.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 12, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Should there be more media coverage from this angle?



Beverly Hills protest?
Probably just some rich kids protesting, because it was cool or something. 
They would logically be less violent than common plebs.

Though they should definitely be used as a good example.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Low class areas with predominantly black people have way more crime than low class areas with predominantly white people. Maybe certain communities should look within themselves than to blame the cops for everything, instead of letting these middle class blm babies protest for you, when they have no experience of being in these high crime areas, nor have they looked at statistics that would contradict their viewpoint.



Actually crime rates are similar in both. It's slightly higher in urban areas because of greater population density, and therefore more significant. When you have a crime rate in a rural town of just barely a hundred or few hundred, it's bad but not nearly as bad as having similar crime rates of populations of the hundreds to thousands in a focused area.

You just spout braindead ignorance like so many of similar mindsets. This stupidity in thinking all your little brain can comprehend and all you can see is all there is to an issue. Do you really think most of these people just blame the police? No. They discuss their gang and drug problems all the time, but no one cares about that. Not people like you, who posit themselves as some authority to lecture them, nor does the media, or groups like BLM.

Like, for example, it seems the only time certain assholes like to bring up places like Chicago or black-on-black crime is when someone attempts to address the very real and valid issue of police brutality. Not in some attempt to enlighten individuals but shout down and silence those talking on the matters of police brutality. They don't really seem to give a shit about the actual issue of urban, black crime.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah shut the fuck up, ya dumbass.


----------



## baconbits (Jul 12, 2016)

These BLM people are still jackasses, tho.  True, police attitudes need to change, but if you really want to focus on black lives the police are problem #67 on the priority list.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2016)

I wouldn't say they are problem number 67. Law enforcement is a significant part of any civilised society. When a communities relationship with law enforcement is poor, you can't expect that community to head down the right path. You end up with a group of people who have mistrust towards the legal system; that mistrust comes with a lack of respect. When people don't respect the legal system, unlawful behaviour will follow.

When you look at the actions of the certain police officers, coupled with the lack of culpability, you can't argue that the mistrust is unfounded. To that end, I'd go so far as to argue that law officers share some culpability with the lawlessness in certain communities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Jul 12, 2016)

No, when you look at most communities these people are turning what are actually rare events, most of which end up not even incriminating the officers involved, and try to generalize them to castigate the entire police force.  In such instances people pretend there's a problem with the police in general when in reality these are isolated events that don't really have much impact on the community.

But by hyping each event you do create hysteria and that hysteria does have an impact.  The movement itself knows that they don't have a legitimate point.  You can tell that because if they were really that afraid of the police they wouldn't be getting within inches of officers after one just got shot, telling them off and saying how they want cops to die.  That's not the actions of someone who is legitimately afraid of law enforcement.

So yeah, I myself have had bad experiences with cops.  Even got beat up for no reason.  I hated cops for a while, but in the end I had to realize that my anger was directed to people in general to what specific individuals did.  In other words I was guilty of the same bigotry as the store owners that follow me around their stores just waiting for me to steal something are.  You can't fight bigotry with bigotry.

Most communities would be far better off if they had a helpful relationship with the police.  That's a two way street.  Cops need to engage the community, but the community also needs to grant the cops some grace.  They deal with the situations where the community has failed.  When they do make mistakes from time to time we need to address those.  But we can't pretend this is some vast movement of men in blue just waiting to shoot black guys.  And the BLM is just a shade above that hyperbole.


----------



## mali (Jul 12, 2016)

i love how negligible innocent lives have become in the eyes of those that heavily sympathise with law enforcement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

Bannai said:


> Police brutality is not the issue.



It is part of the issue. People's lives were lost when they didn't have to as a result of police brutality.


----------



## mali (Jul 12, 2016)

"...h-he stole some cigarettes!"

foh.


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

In all seriousness Vivo, you're disregarding what he just stated. Blacks are in more urban densed areas with more police, hence there being more arrest. It's not because "naturally blacks in the US are more prone to violence over whites", or whatever narrative you're trying to spin it as.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

Mali said:


> i love how negligible innocent lives have become in the eyes of those that heavily sympathise with law enforcement.



You say this like the other side isn't doing the same.


----------



## mali (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> You say this like the other side isn't doing the same.



elaborate.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

Mali said:


> elaborate.



As far as we're aware, the police victims in Dallas were innocent people who had done nothing wrong. We've had people in this thread defending their murders, people on Twitter are defining the shooter as a hero for killing the "pigs," there's conspiracy theorists saying the shooter was an elaborate hoax by the police (some going as far as to say the victims volunteered to be martyrs), all to try and void the officers' validity as living, innocent human beings. Micah is a fabrication that never existed and the videos were elaborate photoshops, too.

It's not just the GUILTY cops and their white knights dismissing lives.


----------



## baconbits (Jul 12, 2016)

Mali said:


> i love how negligible innocent lives have become in the eyes of those that heavily sympathise with law enforcement.



I think you're mischaracterizing the issue.  Its not that I don't care about innocent lives.  Its that I care about all innocent lives.  When black people are being killed at a rate of once every 14 hours in Chicago the issue isn't police shootings.  I would hope that people would have an open mind enough to get that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2016)

#BlackLivesKill


----------



## mali (Jul 12, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I think you're mischaracterizing the issue.  Its not that I don't care about innocent lives.  Its that I care about all innocent lives.  When black people are being killed at a rate of once every 14 hours in Chicago the issue isn't police shootings.  I would hope that people would have an open mind enough to get that.



alright, but can u understand the difference between a criminal killing someone and an officer (wrongfully) killing someone at least?


----------



## baconbits (Jul 12, 2016)

Mali said:


> alright, but can u understand the difference between a criminal killing someone and an officer (wrongfully) killing someone at least?



I understand perfectly, but the result is still the tragic loss of life.  My issue is that when a cop kills someone, and let's for the sake of argument assume it should be considered a murder, people jump the gun and are willing to castigate departments across the country.  They want to prejudge a case.  There is outrage.  But when someone murders another or when a stray bullet hits a little girl, like in my community, there is no outrage.

I admit that cops can make mistakes, but if you look at the numbers how can you legitimately argue that the issue with the cops is bigger than the issue of criminals murdering the innocent?  To me I don't want to downplay any murder, but I don't think its right to castigate the very people we need to help us make our communities successful.

And the truth is there are real world consequences for these negative attitudes towards the police.  Because of these attitudes cops are less likely to engage the community.  They feel everything they do will be second guessed.  And as a result more crime is being committed in cities like Chicago and Baltimore.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Nope. There are also nearly twice as many white people below the poverty line vs black people.



That's along race, moron. Most poor blacks live in urban areas with high population density as I stated. You and those like yourselves like to cite stats with little understanding of their meaning or methodology. So, a simple math example.

If you have a town of 100 and 1 crime a year, that's a 1% crime rate. If you have a city of 1000 and 10 crimes, that is 1%. Now let's say the town and city represent a larger total population of 1100. 11 crimes occur a year, of the 11, the city makes up approx. 99% of crime in the total area, but specific to its area has a similar rate of crime to the town. This is not hard.

So again, urban and rural areas see similar rates of crime, but the latter is statistically more significant due to greater population density and total population than a rural area when compared to overall population.



> How about you stop with your limpdick rhetoric and come in with some facts, before you go about talking about "enlightening individuals" versus shouting them down.



I just did, slow one.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> So? The numbers still don't come clear of evening out. Hispanics live in dense urban areas as well, yet don't come close to black crime rates. Pick any state or city. Even overall, there are more whites living in piss poor conditions, many urban areas, yet they don't contribute nearly as much to the total.
> 
> Do the math, idiot.
> 
> Even in London, which is racially over-sensitive, blacks commit an unproportional amount of crime compared to their total London population.


Most Hispanics can be linked to white as the FBI does. So they usually contribute to white crime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 12, 2016)

NaS said:


> Most Hispanics can be linked to white as the FBI does. So they usually contribute to white crime.



Not in the table I linked. Hispanics, as of recent, are being included as a separate offender by the Department of Justice.


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Not in the table I linked. Hispanics, as of recent, are being included as a separate offender by the Department of Justice.



I have brought up twice that in a lot of black communities that are urban, they are generally more policed than other whites living in poverty as well which you keep ignoring. 

It has also been proven that blacks are more than likely to be convicted for a crime compared to another white person.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> It has also been proven that blacks are more than likely to be convicted for a crime compared to another white person.



Link?


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Link?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> So? The numbers still don't come clear of evening out. Hispanics live in dense urban areas as well, yet don't come close to black crime rates. Pick any state or city. Even overall, there are more whites living in piss poor conditions, many urban areas, yet they don't contribute nearly as much to the total.
> 
> Do the math, idiot.
> 
> Even in London, which is racially over-sensitive, blacks commit an unproportional amount of crime compared to their total London population.



This is complete stupidity. Before 2014, Hispanic crime rates were lumped in with overall white criminals. Subsequently, they have been categorized by Hispanic and non-Hispanic. Just as blacks, the former live in dense, urban areas and see similar rates of crime. 

Also, it's clear my basic example flew right over your head. The primary link to crime is poverty, slow one. 

You admitted yourself there are proportionally more poor blacks compared to the total than with whites. The same is true for Hispanics. You'll find the correlation that, among these two groups,  you will find higher poverty rates, less education, and in turn, higher crime and higher rates of incarceration. 

You say do the math, but you don't know the first thing about it. Just another idiot citing a single stat to affirm a bias the stats don't even state.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

>Obama victim-shaming the police officers in Dallas AT THEIR FUCKING MEMORIAL SERVICE

Holy fuck, I can't be rid of you even if it means getting Hillary or Trump.

Jesus Christ, you fucking monsters.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 12, 2016)

Obama needs to be shot to the head though his asshole.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> >Obama victim-shaming the police officers in Dallas AT THEIR FUCKING MEMORIAL SERVICE
> 
> Holy fuck, I can't be rid of you even if it means getting Hillary or Trump.
> 
> Jesus Christ, you fucking monsters.


Recorded footage where?


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> >Obama victim-shaming the police officers in Dallas AT THEIR FUCKING MEMORIAL SERVICE
> 
> Holy fuck, I can't be rid of you even if it means getting Hillary or Trump.
> 
> Jesus Christ, you fucking monsters.



What did he state?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

Also, London is the same regarding its black and Muslim population. Even if they are "racially oversensitive". That does not change the cyclical nature of crime and poverty. If the conclusion was simply that proportionally, blacks are a larger makeup of people (and victim) of crime, this is true. If this is the only point and nothing more, that is one thing, and it is another to abuse statistics to make conclusions it never established. Such as using it to claim some proclivity to criminal acts, or any inherent nature to commit crime. That is a line retards like Vivo do not heed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> What did he state?



He's a Trump fanboy. Anything Obama says triggers them.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

tfw Dubya of all people is the only one to say the right thing


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

He literally said that it was demented violence and racial hatred.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2016)

Wait what did Obama say about the officers?


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

I mean Krory, how do you even get off on fabricating that statement? It's obvious as hell he's speaking in lines with the people that are speaking out against police brutality.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

He didn't say anything controversial, it's just to the stupid and demented a sense of nuance is a sin.

Also, Krory never gets his facts straight, you know that Flow.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is complete stupidity. Before 2014, Hispanic crime rates were lumped in with overall white criminals. Subsequently, they have been categorized by Hispanic and non-Hispanic. Just as blacks, the former live in dense, urban areas and* see similar rates of crime. *



No.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> No.



Compelling argument...The highest crime rates along race are blacks then Hispanic whites. The highest rate of poverty, and dropout rates follow this same trend. Most important factor is the poverty because when you do go down income levels of all races, and regardless of race, you see a higher criminal population. Once again,  proportionally blacks lead in perp and victim in respect to the overall population. Yet, once again, crime rates are similar in poor rural areas, they simply are not as statistically significant. The key difference here once more is population and population density, but their core similarity is poor education and high poverty levels.

Get this through your head, I didn't say whites commit crimes or are victims of crime at a similar level. I AM saying POOR whites see similar rates in poor areas of which they are the majority, being rural areas. Yet again, proportionally the poor white population is lower compared to whites overall than that of the poor blacks compared to blacks overall. A higher proportion of the impoverished population sees higher crime. It experiences higher crime rates because the established link from it to poverty and poor education. Limited opportunity or perception of such, which typically drives one to a life of crime.

You, like any ignoramus, tried to link criminal behavior to race by lazily citing a single statistic and showing your shallow depth of knowledge on the matter. You refused to or just didn't know of the actual factors which drive crime nor why these matters tend to fall along race, additionally revealing your lack of historical perspective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

They don't pay enough 

Don't you need a  college degree nowadays ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> They don't pay enough


More like they don't want to end up on YouTube for a routine traffic execution stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> They don't pay enough
> 
> Don't you need a  college degree nowadays ?



No.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No.


You don't have to have a college degree to become a cop stateside? You must need some formal qualifications other that high school right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> You don't have to have a college degree to become a cop stateside? You must need some formal qualifications other that high school right?



Formal training. Typically at an academy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm reading it depends on the state and that though it isn't always requirement, it will help your career drastically if you do.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> They don't pay enough
> 
> *Don't you need a  college degree nowadays ?*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee is Pro BLM but hate Obama


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Jubilee is Pro BLM


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Formal training. Typically at an academy.



The academy was a given however generally speaking in the UK you don't join the police straight after leaving you do some sort of intro into it either as a what we call a special constable reduced powers and lighter duty for a period of time or get a certificate in intro to policing which is like 3 months or something. before you can start training. or you could get a degree like some of the people that I know are cops now.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Jubilee is Pro BLM but hate Obama




I should know by now from the theater that TMK doesn't actually read posts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> I should know by now from the theater that TMK doesn't actually read posts.



Shut up loser


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> I should know by now from the theater that TMK doesn't actually read posts.



For those of us that just joined and are too lazy to read through eight pages are you pro BLM or against it? I don't care either way since you're entitled to your opinion?


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Shut up loser



REKT 10/10



VAK said:


> For those of us that just joined and are too lazy to read through eight pages are you pro BLM or against it? I don't care either way since you're entitled to your opinion?



The "movement" itself? Primarily against. I'm the opposite of some people that think it's a good thing with a few bad eggs and think it's primarily bad at this point with a few people that do good (a few is likely an understatement - after all, the event in Dallas was entirely peaceful and friendly assembly to the point that the police were even hanging out with protesters, taking photos and videos and the likes). I don't buy the conspiracy that the government is controlling the media and planting undercover police officers in the movement to sabotage it from the inside and shit like that (though it's ironic that in the Castile murder the media tried to hide the cop's race, and then went and got it wrong..._ twice_). The current state is what happens when you start something with no accountability, no "leaders" - it's used as an excuse for what is deemed as "radicals" to perform crimes and feel like it's justified.

But one would have to be pretty dumb to not admit that there's a serious issue with quite a few police (not all - hence the irony of Micah Johnson attacking the Dallas police, of all groups... but maybe that was his intention, to go after the most "progressive" ones) - the attacks against Castile and Sterling were basically murder asaic. Debatable whether it's, "He's black and I hate black people" or "He's black so he's probably dangerous and has a gun" - probably the latter, but that doesn't make it better. Especially Castile, who could have easily been saved if the cop or his partner actually followed through with basic procedure. But I'm too dumb and ignorant to really argue the people that say "herp derp peace and hugs ain't the answer," but I sure as fuck don't think going out and killing five police officers and shooting seven more people halfway across the country who had no relation or anything to do with what happened _is_ the answer nor do I think, "He was pushed to the edge" is a good excuse.

Both are beyond salvation probably at this point and I feel bad for the good people involved in both sides that are likely just going to become casualties for the psychopaths that want to "prove a point." But if you're going to stand in front of a moving car and shout at a person that he's racist by nature because he's white - even when he isn't - or a cop thinks he can get away with murder by "Whoops, my camera fell off," I ain't going to feel bad when bad shit happens to you.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

But ultimately, I'm just going to do and say whatever pisses off or triggers people.  Because that's the only worth this place has. Nothing funnier than a man who thinks he's going to change the world by proving a fifteen year-old Sasutard wrong on an internet forum getting salty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> But ultimately, I'm just going to do and say whatever pisses off or triggers people.  Because that's the only worth this place has. Nothing funnier than a man who thinks he's going to change the world by proving a fifteen year-old Sasutard wrong on an internet forum getting salty.


*phew* I was so close to giving a serious response here .

I'll just say things aren't as black and white (hardy har har) as you're making it seem. I think the lack of direction and leadership is a major fault of the movement .  The influential people who are running their mouths on the news/social media  aren't stepping up to take charge .


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *phew* I was so close to giving a serious response here .
> 
> *I'll just say things aren't as black and white (hardy har har) as you're making it seem.* I think the lack of direction and leadership is a major fault of the movement .  The influential people who are running their mouths on the news/social media  aren't stepping up to take charge .



I would hope not since I didn't say anything was black and white.  I would assume that's why I've been posting both good and bad things about both sides - and from outside perspectives. But hey, what the hell do I know about my own mind. You should go into psychology... or maybe neuroscience!


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2016)

It's funny how rappers are declaring a call to arms when, if shit ever goes down, they will be boarded up in their mansions with popcorn and security patrolling the premises.

Celebrities need to stfu, seriously


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> REKT 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're basically a sane and rational person. 

I certainly agree with your points about the movement in theory it's a good idea but the reality is they're hijacking peoples emotions and playing the victim card, it's a shame none of them realise they're being used for the agenda of people on the fringe not to effect change since some people thrive and get off of shit like this. 

it seems like they attract the most disillusioned members of the community who are bitter about how their life played out having been dealt a bad card in life due to poor schooling and a lack of opportunities since college wasn't an option for them whom are easily manipulated into believing the rhetoric about the movement and make perfect pawns. The whole conspiracy angle works for them since people buy into it and use it as an excuse as to why their life turned out as it did, since it give their hatred and bitterness a target that they can then channel it at and voila they've got another loyal follower, it's almost like a cult.

Personally I feel he might have been egged on by others, then there was the strange behaviour that he supposedly did like writing some letters in blood and singing during the stand off. he clearly wasn't all there, which is a shame since he was Ill and maybe if the mental health system was better in America and was a little less of a taboo he might not have done this if he'd got the help he needed. I'm not excusing his actions or attempting to justify them since it's like Ghandi said An eye for an eye only ends up making the whole world blind. if he was crazy I personally think it's unfair to blame someone that clearly in need of help and was acting under diminished responsibility.

But they seriously need to stop with this whole extrajudicial killing bollocks though it's 2016 not the 50's and 60's where lynching a black guy was no different that the sun rising in the morning, and prosecute some more of them, if you find that the killing was unlawful but then decide taking him to court to be tried for his crimes will affect morale or outrage his colleagues which is usually the reason since nothing else springs to mind for letting a murderer go free. Then you clearly need to re educate your officers, if one of them did something wrong they shouldn't be upset if the justice system does it's job.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *phew* I was so close to giving a serious response here .
> 
> I'll just say things aren't as black and white (hardy har har) as you're making it seem. I think the lack of direction and leadership is a major fault of the movement .  The influential people who are running their mouths on the news/social media  aren't stepping up to take charge .


Come on man, you are a theatre reg, the stomping grounds of Rukia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> The academy was a given however generally speaking in the UK you don't join the police straight after leaving you do some sort of intro into it either as a what we call a special constable reduced powers and lighter duty for a period of time or get a certificate in intro to policing which is like 3 months or something. before you can start training. or you could get a degree like some of the people that I know are cops now.


Interesting. In GA you don't need a degree though cops with degrees tend to earn more and are eligible for more promotions far sooner.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Interesting. In GA you don't need a degree though cops with degrees tend to earn more and are eligible for more promotions far sooner.


I think the special constable gig is to make you more familiar with the community interact with them as a friendly face and build up a relationship with them in order to foster trust, although It doesn't always work I know someone who went down that route, literally wandered around london for a few hours talked to a few local shop keepers had some lunch got paid for possibly one of the easiest jobs in the world, after which he joined the met and has steadily moved up and now protects embassies, which is yet another easy job since he drives around for a bit some days standing outside an embassy followed by the odd swanky party where they again just do some crowd control lucky bastard.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> So you're basically a sane and rational person.
> 
> I certainly agree with your points about the movement in theory it's a good idea but the reality is they're hijacking peoples emotions and playing the victim card, it's a shame none of them realise they're being used for the agenda of people on the fringe not to effect change since some people thrive and get off of shit like this.
> 
> ...




"Sane and rational"?! Wooooaaah, hey there, watch it, I got a reputation to uphold here.

But yes, one of these cops need to finally be held accountable for what they did, too... otherwise the crazies will just keep pulling more shit like Dallas. Even this whole holding-up-highways things can be detrimental - there was a report on the event on the I-40 where parents with a sick child couldn't get through (not to be confused with the false-flag about the kid that supposedly died on his way to get a heart transplant, which was bogus), but thankfully an ambulance was able to get there and escort the kid to another hospital about 20 minutes out of the way, though he had to drive along the wrong side of the road due to the protest. The kid was stable the whole time and all and ended up being fine but there's always that "What if?" Then of course are the new reports claiming that all the hospitals in that area said they received no delays, and no records of admitting children - even though there's photos of the exchange happening. So who the fuck knows what's going on anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Interesting. In GA you don't need a degree though cops with degrees tend to earn more and are eligible for more promotions far sooner.





As far back as 2000, it was approved for applicants to be barred from becoming police officers if their IQ is too high, keeping it so that the average was the equivalent of an IQ of around just over 100 - a man who scored the equivalent of a 125 IQ was literally told he couldn't be a cop because of his IQ rating being too high. He tried to sue and get it reversed, but lost the case. It was reasoned that because they were denied for scoring too _high_, there's no discrimination taking place.

Only in America.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> "Sane and rational"?! Wooooaaah, hey there, watch it, I got a reputation to uphold here.
> 
> But yes, one of these cops need to finally be held accountable for what they did, too... otherwise the crazies will just keep pulling more shit like Dallas. Even this whole holding-up-highways things can be detrimental - there was a report on the event on the I-40 where parents with a sick child couldn't get through (not to be confused with the false-flag about the kid that supposedly died on his way to get a heart transplant, which was bogus), but thankfully an ambulance was able to get there and escort the kid to another hospital about 20 minutes out of the way, though he had to drive along the wrong side of the road due to the protest. The kid was stable the whole time and all and ended up being fine but there's always that "What if?" Then of course are the new reports claiming that all the hospitals in that area said they received no delays, and no records of admitting children - even though there's photos of the exchange happening. So who the fuck knows what's going on anymore.



The thing is as an outsider I see it from both angles (not the shoot first ask questions later angle but the side of the decent police that aren't dicks) without any bias towards anyone, which since a few of my friends are police you'd automatically think I'd lean towards their side, yes they should be prosecuted but not at the expense of the public suffering because in a show of misguided loyalty the police neglect their duties as a sign of solidarity. which I get could happen because police generally stick together unless he's a rapist of a pedo?

I think certain force with issues with racial tension certainly need to hold themselves to a higher standard so they're above reproach and start winning back the trust of the community by changing their policies, tactics and attitude towards them less contempt and more hold hands and sing kumbayah oh and a constant reminder that it's not the wild west to those with itchy trigger fingers and that dirty harry shit don't fly anymore, and for the ones that are really racist to be on the safe side give them a wooden gun and a whistle or stick them behind a desk where they can't do no harm.

Also the sick little girl thing was fucking low if you're going to criticise at least make sure you're acting like a better person not petty and vindictive public disruption like that isn't the right way of going about getting you're message out there. It just adds fuel to the fire of the opposite side and creates even more aggro.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> I certainly agree with your points about the movement in theory it's a good idea but the reality is they're hijacking peoples emotions and playing the victim card, it's a shame none of them realise they're being used for the agenda of people on the fringe not to effect change since some people thrive and get off of shit like this.
> 
> it seems like they attract the most disillusioned members of the community who are bitter about how their life played out having been dealt a bad card in life due to poor schooling and a lack of opportunities since college wasn't an option for them whom are easily manipulated into believing the rhetoric about the movement and make perfect pawns






The Mad King said:


> Come on man, you are a theatre reg, the stomping grounds of Rukia.


And that's relevant to the topic  because ....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 12, 2016)

When I was chilling in the USA and walking down the streets in broke ass neivhbourhoods, I was always most afraid when I saw 2 rough looking blacks together. These bros looked hard. I thought they was gonna kill.me each time. Luckily, they just wanted to offer me drugs. I always declined. Imagine a black man afraid of his own people!

Me mom was in oregon. Staying at. Hotel. She went for a walk without realizing it was dangerous. She was most afraid of the rough lookin blacks in their big coats puffing their cigarettes. And she was part of key movements in the 60s. That's what these hooligans with their puffy pants and brown bags make ya feel. Even we was afraid...


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> And that's relevant to the topic  because ....



I'm new to forums and this whole meme thing what's that one mean? 

If you didn't agree with me you're saying that there's not a racial achievement gap caused by generations of segregation and closet racism?


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> When I was chilling in the USA and walking down the streets in broke ass neivhbourhoods, I was always most afraid when I saw 2 rough looking blacks together. These bros looked hard. I thought they was gonna kill.me each time. Luckily, they just wanted to offer me drugs. I always declined. Imagine a black man afraid of his own people!
> 
> Me mom was in oregon. Staying at. Hotel. She went for a walk without realizing it was dangerous. She was most afraid of the rough lookin blacks in their big coats puffing their cigarettes. And she was part of key movements in the 60s. That's what these hooligans with their puffy pants and brown bags make ya feel. Even we was afraid...



inb4 someone calls you an Uncle Tom.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> I'm new to forums and this whole meme thing what's that one mean?
> 
> If you didn't agree with me you're saying that there's not a racial achievement gap caused by generations of segregation and closet racism?


That I agree with; statements that the movement is manipulating people and exaggerating the issue because they're poor and insecure  however shows you're out of touch with the subject .


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> That I agree with; statements that the *movement is manipulating people and exaggerating the issue* because they're poor and insecure  however shows you're out of touch with the subject .



So you believe them when they say that the police have infiltrated their ranks and that Micah was a government plant?

Huh.

Learn something new every day.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> So you believe them when they say that the police have infiltrated their ranks and that Micah was a government plant?
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Learn something new every day.


Who said? Who's them? Their leader/president ? Oh wait! They don't have one! Anyone can be "for the cause". A soldier suffering from PTSD; a self righteous murder looking for a reason to kill cops-- anyone . For this reason, I don't think anyone can speak for the group .


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> That I agree with; statements that the movement is manipulating people and exaggerating the issue because they're poor and insecure  however shows you're out of touch with the subject .



I'm not from the USA that's just my own opinion based upon my own experience since I used my ethnicity as an excuse. if I'd not been given the same opportunities that other kids got because they were white and lived in a nicer area and everyone expected me to fail I'd be bitter and angry most people would be to expect them not to be angry at it goes against human nature. If they live in a system where everythings stacked against you if you're not lucky enough to have parents that climbed the social ladder. Or excel at a sport so you can if you don't make the pro cut at least gain a decent education. you're either going to embrace the life you've got or be angry at the world.

And I think think Micah was Angry, not quite in his right mind and had been on the edge when the two shootings had occurred and someone gave him a little nudge to set him off


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2016)

baconbits said:


> No, when you look at most communities these people are turning what are actually rare events, most of which end up not even incriminating the officers involved, and try to generalize them to castigate the entire police force. In such instances people pretend there's a problem with the police in general when in reality these are isolated events that don't really have much impact on the community.



Unfortunately that isn't the reality. It doesn't take many events to send a message. The wrong message can sour a relationship. The existence or non-existence of a relationship can affect the existence of the people involved. 

I would actually like to know how you define rare; from where I stand, enough of these cases have cropped up for me to take the opposite view. However the answer isn't really of relevance. What matters is the message sent through the sensitive cases: from Tamir Rice, to the autistic dude getting choked to death, to the recent killings; the message sent is that there is minimal expectations when it comes to accountability. 

Showing the community that there will be no accountability for an officer who takes things too far i not a good way of building a relationship between the community and law enforcement. It creates a situation where the people in the community won't have faith in an officer being brought to justice for overreacting. 




baconbits said:


> But by hyping each event you do create hysteria and that hysteria does have an impact. The movement itself knows that they don't have a legitimate point. You can tell that because if they were really that afraid of the police they wouldn't be getting within inches of officers after one just got shot, telling them off and saying how they want cops to die. That's not the actions of someone who is legitimately afraid of law enforcement.



How do you expect people to react to a cop firing hiss gun into a car when an infant is in the back seat. I think you're making light of what happened as I cannot see how people can over hype such events. 

I've noticed that people hold law enforcement to an incredibly low standard. Something is fucked up when more is expected from people working at Burger King. It should alarm society when people in a position of power show the consequences of not being properly trained and potentially acting out on their prejudices. It should open people eyes to the need of mitigating that risk. 

You think people would say ''Oh well. He thought the customer was reaching for a gun," if a Burger King employee shot an angry customer? 

The last part of your paragraph is short sighted. What you're arguing is akin to arguing that someone doesn't fear dangerous animals because they can poke their tongue at them when they're behind a cage. You're ignoring the role circumstance plays in how people respond to a threat. 



baconbits said:


> So yeah, I myself have had bad experiences with cops. Even got beat up for no reason. I hated cops for a while, but in the end I had to realize that my anger was directed to people in general to what specific individuals did. In other words I was guilty of the same bigotry as the store owners that follow me around their stores just waiting for me to steal something are. You can't fight bigotry with bigotry.



I am not saying bigotry should be fought with bigotry. Stop behaving like the Reverse-Zero (That has a nice ring to it). There's middle ground between the police between dismissing the role police officers have played in the breakdown of communities and having an irrational hatred for police officers. 

I'd say the area close to the middle is acknowledging the role police officers played in the breakdown of the relationship, acknowledging the importance of that relationship, and accepting that culpability is shared. In other words, my previous post. 



baconbits said:


> Most communities would be far better off if they had a helpful relationship with the police. That's a two way street. Cops need to engage the community, but the community also needs to grant the cops some grace. They deal with the situations where the community has failed. When they do make mistakes from time to time we need to address those. But we can't pretend this is some vast movement of men in blue just waiting to shoot black guys. And the BLM is just a shade above that hyperbole.



The credible view that the _mistakes _(Light way of putting certain killings) aren't being addressed is part of the issue. The response has been to sweep it under the rug and pay lip service. All this talk of body cameras, what was the end result? Wrestling a man to the ground, killing him like a dog when he was subdued, and then making the claim that both cameras fell off during the scuffle.


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2016)

And even in their own thread, the people that a BLM supporter murdered matter less than other people murdered.  Welcome to murica.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 13, 2016)

Guys, that's probably a dupe, so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Guys, that's probably a dupe, so I wouldn't bother.


Makes sense, considering how Zero has been oddly quiet on this issue.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Guys, that's probably a dupe, so I wouldn't bother.



I know but I like destroying the rationale behind their arguments and laugh as they resort to attacks against me personally. It feeds my ego...


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 13, 2016)

Okey ! OKEY ! Someone tell me how are BLM members who call this retard a martyr not getting arrested for being part of Terrorist organization ?


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like Tranny tbh.


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> Looks like Tranny tbh.



Because she is.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 13, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Because she is.


HAH ! Can't trick my Sharingan


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 13, 2016)

I think it's hateful but calling BLM a terrorist organization is just stupid. It's just indulging in the same, base kneejerk reactions they are engaging in.


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2016)

ter·ror·ism
ˈterəˌrizəm/
_noun_
noun: *terrorism*

the use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.

Pretty spot-on.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## divid (Jul 13, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> Okey ! OKEY ! Someone tell me how are BLM members who call this retard a martyr not getting arrested for being part of Terrorist organization ?



"terrorist" is but a word to disqualify an enemy
you're my enemy, so you're the terrorist to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

both sides are stupid
end of


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2016)

wat said:


> both sides are stupid
> end of



ur face is stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

REKT

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Jul 14, 2016)

Dupe troll..


----------



## Arishem (Jul 14, 2016)

it's time for no lives matter to take the stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2016)

Sure is /pol/ in here


----------



## divid (Jul 14, 2016)

white call for murder all the time
joe walsh david duke and many more white politicians tweeted "this is war" and de facto called for murder
when you say "this is a war", you imply "go out and kill them because it's us or them"
so why African Americans shouldn't be prepared to defend their lives? explain the logic
there is no logic there other than white willing to win without a fight

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## mali (Jul 14, 2016)

"BLM is the black KKK"

white americans kill me


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 14, 2016)

divid said:


> *white call for murder all the time*
> joe walsh david duke and many more white politicians tweeted "this is war" and de facto called for murder
> when you say "this is a war", you imply "go out and kill them because it's us or them"
> so why African Americans shouldn't be prepared to defend their lives? explain the logic
> *there is no logic there other than white willing to win without a fight*


Can't tell if being serious, or if just a really bad troll.

By the way, your grammar is terrible. How old are you, exactly?


----------



## divid (Jul 14, 2016)

stfu weebo


----------



## John Wick (Jul 14, 2016)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Can't tell if being serious, or if just a really bad troll.
> 
> By the way, your grammar is terrible. How old are you, exactly?



It's not his fault remember the racial achievement gap means that black people are systematically provided with substandard education. He's a product of a broken system.


----------



## divid (Jul 14, 2016)

do you really think I can't see through your cheap tactics to derail the thread
your baits are a bit too obvious weebos
are you that scared of the truth?
white call for murder and we won't let you win without a fight


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 14, 2016)

divid said:


> stfu weebo


Answer the question, please.

Preferably with proper spelling and grammar, and with no internet abbreviations, slang, or colloquialisms.


----------



## EJ (Jul 15, 2016)

Has @mr_shadow been inactive? Get rid of the blatant troll plz.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2016)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Makes sense, considering how Zero has been oddly quiet on this issue.


I almost feel scared.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah, that's either Zero's dupe or Zero is Micah.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2016)

Flow said:


> Has @mr_shadow been inactive? Get rid of the blatant troll plz.



"controversial opinions"


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> Has @mr_shadow been inactive? Get rid of the blatant troll plz.



Not at home right now, I'll deal with it when I have a minute.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 18, 2016)

Good old W., still worth a laugh.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 18, 2016)

wat said:


> both sides are stupid
> end of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 18, 2016)

Seto?


----------



## stream (Jul 18, 2016)

"It is neither fair nor reasonable to judge a cause by the people who commit violence in its name."


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> Seto?



I'm not neutral on this at all. I just have some sense of nuance on the matter.


----------

